# Amplificador RF lineal mosfet 60W onda media



## tecnicdeso (Nov 25, 2007)

He encontrado este lineal: estaría bien ponerlo en funcionamiento y averiguar unas cuantas cosas:



Aquí les dejo el texto:


_The 60 Watt linear amplificadorfier is simple all solid state circuit using power mosfet IRF840. The IRF series of power transistors are available in various voltage and power ratings. A single IRF840 can handle maximum power output of 125 watts. Since these transistors are used in inverters and smps they are easily available for around Rs: 20/-._

_The IRF linear amplificadorfier can be connected to the out put of popular VWN-QRP to get an output of 60 Watts. The circuit draws 700 ma at 60 Volt Vcc. Good heat sink is a must for the power transistor._

_Alignment of the circuit is very easy. Connect a dummy load to the out put of the circuit. You can use some small bulb like 24V 6Watts as the dummy load. I have even used 230V 60Watts bulb as dummy load with my IRF840 power amplificadorfier working at 120Volts. Adjust the 10K preset to get around 100 ma Drain current. I used gate voltage of 0.8V with my linear amplificadorfier. A heigh gate voltage can make the power transistor get distroyed by self oscillation. So gate voltage must be below 2V and fixing at 1V will be safe._

_Bifalar transformadorrmaer T1 is wound with 8 turns 26SWG on 1.4 x 1 balun core. The coil on the drain of IRF is 3 turns 20 SWG wound on 4 number of T13.9 torroids (two torroids are stacked to form a balun core). The RFC at the Vcc line is 20 Turns 20 SWG wound on T20 torroid._

Si alguien puede que traduzca al detalle, ya que es muy interesante, creo que es para banda comercial, y este transistor mosfet es muy común.

Si alguien busca en la siguiente web puede encontrar mas información:

hamradio.co.in


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 25, 2007)

Yo los habia visto comerciales para la banda de radioaficionados de 27Mhz, tenian un filtro mas elavorado tipo pi en la salida y solian dar unos 25W supongo que eso de 60W es un poco optimista.

Recordad que una buena antena suple miles de watios, no os dejeis cegar con eso de los watios.
Si tienes un trozo de cable lo unico que hace el amplificador es calentar la habitacion y poco mas.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Nov 25, 2007)

Lo unico que no especifica es la frecuencia de trabajo. Como siempre digo, no se trata de hacer un megatransmisor, pero a mi parecer ya se como va un watt. ahora me gustaria endosarle mas wats a la antena a ver lo que ocurre... simple curiosidad, ya que no me dedico a hacer el gamba por la radio, puesto que es completamente ilicito.

Saludos tiopepe


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 25, 2007)

Me parece que es para la banda de AM 40m.


----------



## mcrven (Nov 25, 2007)

> The 60 Watt linear amplificadorfier is simple all solid state circuit using power mosfet IRF840. The IRF series of power transistors are available in various voltage and power ratings. A single IRF840 can handle maximum power output of 125 watts. Since these transistors are used in inverters and smps they are easily available for around Rs: 20/-.
> 
> The IRF linear amplificadorfier can be connected to the out put of popular VWN-QRP to get an output of 60 Watts. The circuit draws 700 ma at 60 Volt Vcc. Good heat sink is a must for the power transistor.
> 
> ...



A ver tecnic... Traduzco:
*
El Amplificador Lineal consiste de un circuito simple, completamente de estado sólido, que utiliza el mosfet de potencia IRF840. La serie de transistores de potencia IRF, viene con diferentes especificaciones de tensión y potencia. Un solo IRF840 puede manejar potencias de salida de 125W. Debido a que se utiliza en invertidores y fuentes conmutadas es fácilmente asequible a bajo costo.

El amplificador Lineal con IRF pude conectarse a la salida del popular VWN-QRP (parece ser un TX) para entregar 60W. El circuito consume 700 mA @ 60 Vcc. El Transistor deberá montarse sobre un buen disipador de calor.

La alineación del circuito es muy simple: Se conecta una "Carga Fantasma" a la salida del circuito. Para el caso se puede utilizar una lámpara de 24V-60W. Yo todavía utilizo una lámpara de 230V @ 60W  para mi amplificador que funciona con 120V. Ahora se hace avanzar el trimmer de 10K, hasta que la corriente alcance los 100 mA (NDT: Por experiencia les indico que esta corriente es la de reposo, sin señal en la entrada.). En mi Amplificador Lineal, utilizo una tensión compuerta de 0,8V, tensiones mayores podrían causar la destrucción del transistor, por efecto de auto-oscilación. Así que, la tensión de compuerta deberá ser menor de 2V, con 1V estará seguro.

El transformador bifilar T1 se construye sobre una forma de balun de 1.4 X 1 con 8 espiras de alhambre AWG #22. La bobina del "Drain" del IRF, consta de 3 vueltas sobre un toroide T13.9 #4 (Dos toroides juntos sirven para obtener la forma Balun). La bobina RFC en la línea del Vcc consta de 20 vueltas AWG # 20, sobre un toroide T20.*

Sin otro particular, espero haber sido útil: mcrven


----------



## tecnicdeso (Nov 29, 2007)

Gracias por la traduccion, aclara unas cuantas ´dudas.

En la prueba que realicé, con el emisor de 1W de 88 a 108,excitando el drain del transistro mosfet, el lineal consume cerca de 1Amperio, junto con los 0.8V de excitación del transistor.

Tambien debo decir que el transistor alcanza elevadas temperaturas.

Tengo estas dudas porque este lineal utiliza los inductores con valores típicos en emisores de fm de frecuencias de banda comercial. Voy a realizar el proyecto, esta vez de forma en pbc normal para un test de funcionamiento.

Agradecería que alguien nos asegurase el rango de frecuencia de este circuito, puesto que puede ser muy interesante.


----------



## mcrven (Nov 29, 2007)

Hola Tecnicdeso, te quiero recordar algo. El amplificador lineal, tiene poco o nada que ver con frecuencias. La frecuencia que sale es copia fiel de la que entra y, la potencia de salida es proporcional a la potencia de entrada.

Fíjate, en el texto dice que la corriente de reposo, esto es sin señal de entrada, debe ajustarse a 100 mA y que, con 60V de alimentación, la corriente del amplificador, ahora sí excitado, debería medir 700 mA.

Esto quiere decir que, posiblemente, la corriente de reposo no esté ajustada a 100 mA, o que la tensión de Vcc es mayor de 60V o, que la potencia de entrada es un poco alta, aún si, según cuentas, estaría bién. 60V X 1A = 60W. Revisa estos datos.

Desde luego, el Tr se va a calentar y fuerte. Te cuento que, las válvulas de los transmisores potentes, 1 KW y más, trabajan con las placas al "rojo cereza".

Puedes reducir la corriente del lineal, moviendo la bobina pequeña del transmisor excitador, a fin de reducir un poco el acoplamiento y, por ende, la potencia entregada al amplificador.

A ver si lo pones bueno y lo escuchamos acá, al otro lado del Atlántico.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## Dano (Nov 29, 2007)

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> Desde luego, el Tr se va a calentar y fuerte. Te cuento que, las válvulas de los transmisores potentes, 1 KW y más, trabajan con las placas al "rojo cereza".



Aqui en mi ciudad hay un transmisor de 500 watts y en los picos las placas se ponen como ésta carita ops:  

Saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso (Nov 29, 2007)

esta clara toda vuestra puntualización. De hecho y tras haber hecho pruebas con el inyector de señal y el oscíloscopio en la salida, el máximo rendimiento está alrededor de 2Mhz. <Con mas frecuencia el transistor consume mas corriente, pero la convierte en calor, sin nada efectivo en la salida.

Los transmisores de estado solido trabajan en temperatura muy similar a las etapas de potencia profesionales de sonido, al igual que los amplificador valvulares, los transmisores a valvulas trabajan a su temperatura.

Cambiare el titular del post para que no lleve a confusión. <saludos.


----------



## conti3000 (Ago 14, 2009)

se puede usar este amp para un transmisor de tv


----------



## FABIAN PEREZ (Oct 27, 2009)

che... saludos... pero este lineal no es para mas de 7mhz.... ni pensar en 100mhz...


----------



## Genio (Oct 21, 2010)

alguien me puede dar una manito con esto... ya que tengo un TX FM de 1W de salida, puedo utilizar este amplificador lineal para la banda comercial FM????


----------



## crimson (Oct 21, 2010)

No genio, este amplificador llega como mucho a 14MHz, en 88 ya no entrega potencia. Saludos C


----------



## homebrew (Feb 25, 2011)

Este amplificador es para 40 mts o sea unos 7 mhz para usarlo en ssb "banda lateral unica" para  fm hay que usar otro tipo de mosfet  con otras caracteristicas, como baja capacidad drain source y con un precio mayor claro esta.
Para usarlo en onda media " Amplitud Moduladano" no es lo ideal poner un amplificador lineal a la salida del tx ya hace muchos años agunas fabricas de equipos para broadcasting probaron fabricar exiatdores de am y usar un amplificador lineal a la salida, de esta forma se ahorraba toda la etapa moduladora de potencia, logrando un equipo mas barato mas pequeño y con menos valvulas pero nunca se pudo igualar en la calidad a los equipos  modulados en alto nivel o sea con modulacion en placa o los modernos transmisores PDM con mosfets.

Si quiere un equipo de am con muy buena modulacion en am y muy sensillo le dejo este link : http://www.lu8eha.com/microhobby/microhobby.htm 
Funciona de primera y tiene muy buena modulacion no es PDM es modulacion serie con un rendimiento algo inferior pero la calidad de audio es muy buena .
Solo hay que rediseñar el circuito doble PI de salida para la banda de onda media , lo cual experimentando es muy facil.

Sludos cordiales


----------



## tiago (Feb 26, 2011)

Estupendos circuitos. 

Muy a tener en cuenta homebrew.   Gracias por el aporte.


----------



## raulin1966 (Dic 1, 2017)

Hola:
Nesesito me ayuden lo que esta en juego ha costado mucho, en la radio tenemos un transmisor que usa dos amplificadores los cuales tienen el transistor BLF188XR el cual se daño en ambos  pallet.
Ya los encargue y llegaron pero antes de hacer nada quiero si es posible me den una guia para cambiarlos
ya quitamos los  viejos y malos
ahora limpiare muy bien la superficie pero aun los nuevos estan en el embalage
que se hace antes de soldarlos'
que debe medir el famoso BIAS
se mide con una patilla del tester a tierra y otra en la patilla gate del transistor?
antes de ponerlos que voltage debe marcar el gate ?
tengo las fuentes de poder y una carga artificial o antena fantasma
lamentablemente este power no tiene esquema pero a ver si se logra ver algo con la imagen que subo
desde antemano muy muy agradecido  ojala no les pase nada ,queden bien ya que son bastante caros






mcrven dijo:


> A ver tecnic... Traduzco:
> *
> El Amplificador Lineal consiste de un circuito simple, completamente de estado sólido, que utiliza el mosfet de potencia IRF840. La serie de transistores de potencia IRF, viene con diferentes especificaciones de tensión y potencia. Un solo IRF840 puede manejar potencias de salida de 125W. Debido a que se utiliza en invertidores y fuentes conmutadas es fácilmente asequible a bajo costo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 1, 2017)

Hola caro Don raulin1966 , por la Internet (you tube) hay ejelentes Videos que ensiñam a como canbiar correctamente ese tipo de transistor sin estropiar la tarjeta de circuito inpreso.
Usase un bueno hierro de solda de buena potenzia y punta larga de modo calientar los terminales del transistor hermanamente hasta derretir todo lo estaño.
Cuando manusear lo nuevo transistor debes usar una pulsera anti estactica bien aterrizada para descargar cualquer energia eletrostactica que pueda desahollar en tu cuerpo y esa pueda estropiar lo Gate del transistor.
Lo hierro de solda tanbien nesecita sener bien aterrizado , eso porque cualquer fuga de curriente entre la Red electrica y la punta del mismo tanbien puede estropiar lo Gate dese transistor.
despues de quitado lo transistor viejo debes limpiar muy bien lo pallet donde va asentar lo nuevo transistor y ese debe tener una delgadissima camada de grasa termica , mucha grasa termica NO , eso porque mas obstaculiza do que ayuda a transferir lo calor para lo dicipador de calor.
Lo trimpot de ayuste de Bias debe sener ayustado para 0Volts , eso puede sener conprobado con un multimetro ayustado para medir Volts DC entre lo Gate y tierra o masa, en esa hora lo transistor nuevo aun NO debe quedarse montado.
Despues de armado lo nuevo transistor debes poner un Amperimetro en série con la alimentación de Dreno , SIN RF aplicada (excitador apagado) energiza la fuente de 48Voltios.
No debes tener curriente en la rama positiva (48V) , muy cuidadosamente ayuste lo trimpot de Bias de modo levantar la curriente de Dreno hasta lo valor recomendado de 40mA  por lo fabricante del transistor dato ese disponible en la hoja de datos técnicos (datasheet).
Haora debes sacar lo Amperimetro , conectar lo Wattimetro y carga fictia adecuada a ese nivel de potencia en jogo y aciender lo excitador.
Si nada mas estas estropiado , si lo transistor conprado NO for un Trucho Chino , seguramente tudo debe funcionar de 10 en la premera.
Suerte en lo mantenimiento!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## raulin1966 (Dic 1, 2017)

hola:
nuevamente una duda

por que el fabricande dice 100mA corriente del Bias
aca no tenemos pulseras antiestaticas en zona rural, pero podria enrrolar un alambre en mi brazo conectado a una cooper barra?  lo mismo pensaba para el soldador ,desconectandolo de la energia ,cuando tome temperatura y soldar ponerlo a la barra cooper enterrada en la tierra
usare guantes quirurgicos para manipulas los nuevos transistores   ESTA BIEN ASI?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 1, 2017)

raulin1966 dijo:


> hola:
> nuevamente una duda
> 
> por que el fabricande dice 100mA corriente del Bias
> ...


100mA es correcto , 50mA por cada transistor 
Lo que propoen para evitar descargas electrostacticas te sirve. 
Una buena foto bein focada de tu pallet (foto real , no sacada de la Internet) seria muy bienvenida.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## raulin1966 (Dic 1, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> 100mA es correcto , 50mA por cada transistor
> Lo que propoen para evitar descargas electrostacticas te sirve.
> Una buena foto bein focada de tu pallet (foto real , no sacada de la Internet) seria muy bienvenida.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



BUENO ACA ESTAN LOS PALLETS ,los 100 mA los dice el fabricante por pallet
se compraron 2 y luego se pusieron juntos con combinador y splitter para sacar 2 Kw  cada uno da 1 KW


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 1, 2017)

raulin1966 dijo:


> BUENO ACA ESTAN LOS PALLETS ,los 100 mA los dice el fabricante por pallet
> se compraron 2 y luego se pusieron juntos con combinador y splitter para sacar 2 Kw  cada uno da 1 KW


Desafortunadamente las fotos NO estan buenas (desfocadas) pero creo puder veer que la tarjeta de circuito inpreso parece quedase oxidada en algunas areas. 
Falta un transistor encapsulamento T0220  
Seguramente si trata de una montagen bien casera (made home).
Lo ideal serias ese pallet armado sobre una generosa plancha de cubre muy bien plana y polida , despues esa  montada sobre lo dicipador de calor , ese en aluminio.
Es indispensable una ejelente ventilación sobre ese pallet y su dicipador de calor para garantizar vida longa.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## raulin1966 (Dic 1, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Desafortunadamente las fotos NO estan buenas (desfocadas) pero creo puder veer que la tarjeta de circuito inpreso parece quedase oxidada en algunas areas.
> Falta un transistor encapsulamento T0220
> Seguramente si trata de una montagen bien casera (made home).
> Lo ideal serias ese pallet armado sobre una generosa plancha de cubre muy bien plana y polida , despues esa  montada sobre lo dicipador de calor , ese en aluminio.
> ...


Efectivamente falta un transistor ya que se elimino pues el exitador trae el driver
si lo hubieramos dejado se habria producido una sobremarcha OVERDRIVE 
sin ese transistor cada pallet nesesita al rededor de 3.5 a 4.5 watts cada uno cosa que si se suma son 7 o 9 watts que puede regular sin problemas el exitador

no hay oxidacion es resto de polvo y siliconas que tenian pero lo estamos limpiando
los disipadores son de fabrica y venian con el kit( cada pallet)

a la entrada va un splitter y a las salidas un robusto combinador


solo nos falta ese detalle para ir a la segura
que corriente de BIAS corresponde a cada pallet  por ahi dicen 40mA segun un datasheet de fabrica dice 100mA por pallet  el transistor de potencia por pallet es el BLF188XR

los transistores eliminados como driver eran RD06HVF-1 que puede dar hasta 5 watts exitado con 0 a 1 watts


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 1, 2017)

Puedes ayustar a 100mA de curriente quiescente sin miedo algun una ves que son 50mA por cada transistor (lo BLF188 es double en unico encapsulado).
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 1, 2017)

Yo le dije lo mismo en cuanto al disipador(cobre + aluminio) en otro foro que consulto y me llama la atención que no este trabajando así y veo en las fotos subida que ni siquiera tiene continuidad entre los anclajes de sujeción /tornillos y el PCB( que tratamos en _este otro tema_ de este foro recientemente).
Por otro lado si el problema fue un sobre-tensión por problemas eléctricos todo debería estar bien.
Con medir sin el transistor que la tensión de bias no este muy arriba(menor a 5V) ya estaría.

Ric.

PD: en esta imagen se ve claramente a lo que me refiero


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 1, 2017)

ricbevi dijo:


> Yo le dije lo mismo en cuanto al disipador(cobre + aluminio) en otro foro que consulto y me llama la atención que no este trabajando así y veo en las fotos subida que ni siquiera tiene continuidad entre los anclajes de sujeción /tornillos y el PCB( que tratamos en _este otro tema_ de este foro recientemente).
> Por otro lado si el problema fue un sobre-tensión por problemas eléctricos todo debería estar bien.
> Con medir sin el transistor que la tensión de bias no este muy arriba(menor a 5V) ya estaría.
> 
> Ric.


Yo personalmente NO  poneria cualquer tensión de Bias al azar sob lo riesgo de disparar al Cielo la curriente de Dreno.
Debes sienpre por seguridad comezar con 0Volt y mui despacito aumentar lo trimpot de ayuste de tensión de Bias sienpre mirando lo Amperimetro de la alimentación (+48V) de modo a obtenir los 100mA recomendados por lo fabricante(50mA por transistor).
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


P.D. !Sin palabras , es otro mundo esa montagen!.


----------



## raulin1966 (Dic 1, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Yo personalmente NO  poneria cualquer tensión de Bias al azar sob lo riesgo de disparar al Cielo la curriente de Dreno.
> Debes sienpre por seguridad comezar con 0Volt y mui despacito aumentar lo trimpot de ayuste de tensión de Bias sienpre mirando lo Amperimetro de la alimentación (+48V) de modo a obtenir los 100mA recomendados por lo fabricante(50mA por transistor).
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.
> ...



ok una pregunta los 50mA por transistor   se refiere a que los  BLF188 XR son dobles?
para que nos entendamos ya que tenemos dos modulos  cada uno con BLF188XR
vamos a hacer el cambio ajustes por cada modulo independiente

el montaje de disipador  ,flange  e impreso incluso con los ventiladores viene asi de fabrica, lo unico que hay que poner es atras un soporte para atornillar el conector hembra DIN 
a la entrada como se elimino el driver sale un coaxial PTFE alta ganancia donde va la entrada





			
				raulin1966 dijo:
			
		

> ok una pregunta los 50ma por transistor   se refiere a que los  blf188 xr son dobles?
> Para que nos entendamos ya que tenemos dos modulos  cada uno con blf188xr
> vamos a hacer el cambio ajustes por cada modulo independiente
> 
> ...



aca algo completo de lo que hay





			
				raulin1966 dijo:
			
		

> ok una pregunta los 50ma por transistor   se refiere a que los  blf188 xr son dobles?
> Para que nos entendamos ya que tenemos dos modulos  cada uno con blf188xr
> vamos a hacer el cambio ajustes por cada modulo independiente
> 
> ...


   lamentablemente el sistema no me deja subir archivos mas actualizados


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 1, 2017)

raulin1966 dijo:


> ok una pregunta los 50mA por transistor   se refiere a que los  BLF188 XR son dobles?
> para que nos entendamos ya que tenemos dos modulos  cada uno con BLF188XR
> vamos a hacer el cambio ajustes por cada modulo independiente
> 
> ...


Correcto lo transistor BLF188XR es double en unico encapsulamento , asi es correcto decir una curriente quiescente (SIN RF) de 100mA del pallet o sea 50mA por cada transistor 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------

